# Doxa Digital Press Download Collection



## Staphlobob (Mar 3, 2008)

Just got an offer from Doxa Digital Press. For $35.00 the downloads are as follows:

* The Parables of Jesus <amazon.com link> by James Montgomery Boice
* The Doctrines of Grace <amazon.com link> by James Montgomery Boice
* Continuity and Discontinuity <amazon.com link> by Various Authors
* The Law of Perfect Freedom <amazon.com link> by Michael Horton
* Nine Marks of a Healthy Church <amazon.com link> by Mark Dever
* The Gospel of God: Romans <amazon.com link> by R.C. Sproul
* The Purpose of God: Ephesians <amazon.com link> by R.C. Sproul
* Sure, I Believe—So What! <amazon.com link> An Exposition of James by James M. Boice
* Christianity and Liberalism <amazon.com link> by J. Gresham Machen
* Defending Your Faith <amazon.com link> by R.C. Sproul
* The Deliberate Church <amazon.com link> by Mark Dever
* A Faith to Live By <amazon.com link> by Donald Macleod
* Fool's Gold? <amazon.com link> Edited by John MacArthur
* Abstract of Systematic Theology <amazon.com link> by James P. Boyce
* The Christ of the Covenants <amazon.com link> by O. Palmer Robertson
* My Heart for Thy Cause: Albert N. Martin's Theology of Preaching <amazon.com link>
* The Work of the Holy Spirit <amazon.com link> by Abraham Kuyper
* Lectures on Calvinism <amazon.com link> by Abraham Kuyper
* Encyclopedia of Sacred Theology by Abraham Kuyper
* God's Renaissance Man: The Life and Work of Abraham Kuyper <amazon.com link>
* Principles of Biblical Interpretation <amazon.com link> by Louis Berkhof
* The History of Christian Doctrines <amazon.com link> by Louis Berkhof

Seems an EXTREMELY good deal, but I'm unfamiliar with Doxa. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## yeutter (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anybody know about this press
The site looks good and the price is great


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 23, 2008)

Kevin,

I have posted on this deal and Doxa here before and have purchased virtually all of those books from them over the last few years.

1. They only provide solid REFORMED/CALVINIST books. Which some of us appreciate. Many of their books and collections are not part of this special deal.

2. The Cross platform which all of the Doxa books are set for, runs the new WordSearch, Bible Navigator, and Bible Explorer programs. It is available for free and offers about 150 free classics (Bible Explorer - Free Bible Software). So far there are about 2,500 books in the Cross format.

3. I use the Libronix program most heavily but the Cross platform is my second favorite. And, you can't beat the price for some VERY good books. They offer a number of sets of books, Kuyper, Berfkhof, Boettner, etc. Most of them are between $10 and $20 for tons of books.

If you are curious, go to the site listed in #2, download the program, download some of the free books, and play with it. If you like it, you will almost certainly want to take advantage of the Doxa deal. Oh, my the way, they have the _Founders Journal _(done by Calvinists in the SBC) and one of Mark Dever's books for free!


----------

